# Parasites/ new tank



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

My fish have been unhealthy for a while despite daily water changes, and I think I've finally narrowed it down to parasites (they waste away, refuse to eat, and have white/translucent feces.) I fed them some minced garlic this morning and in about a half hour I'm running to the store for some medication (if anyone can recommend one that won't kill my snails that would be wonderful.)

I am also getting a new tank next week. They are currently in a ten gallon. I haven't decided how big I'm going but it will be at least 29, have room for up to a 75 gallon if my mother will let me. Should I rid them of the parasites before I transfer? I have fancy guppies, and I've been told plants will sometimes carry diseases- Should I not get live plants? I have java moss that takes up nearly half the tank currently.

Do I need to cycle the new tank before I switch the fish over or will using their current gravel and filter be sufficient?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most fish places will carry things like parasite cures and most any will work, Also mix the garlic in with their food. I usually let bloodworms soak in it for awhile before I feed them.

Parasites like that usually don't come in on plants, but from other fish. Live plants help keep the tank healthy.

The currant gravel and filter will help as long as you don't add anymore fish for awhile and then start adding just a couple of new fish at a time. That will help the filter keep up with new additions.

Get the biggest tank you can get. They are more stable that way.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

susankat said:


> Most fish places will carry things like parasite cures and most any will work, Also mix the garlic in with their food. I usually let bloodworms soak in it for awhile before I feed them.
> 
> Parasites like that usually don't come in on plants, but from other fish. Live plants help keep the tank healthy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got parasite guard (which will probably kill my snails...) and aquarium salt as well as a liquid I'm supposed to add after as a preventative for new ones.

Any suggestions on good guppy plants? I'm not adding any new fish for at least a few months, at which point I'm thinking of a few otos. But I like my guppies a lot. 

I plan to go as big as possible. I'm going to check thrift stores and craigslist first.



::edit:: Is it normal for the males to attack the females once the tablet has been dropped in? The second it had finished dissolving every single male in the tank was horny, including the young male fry that had yet to start mating.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Ick.. hope the parasite cure works. 

I had a few thoughts to add.. I would try to keep the smaller tank setup, or at least on hand, with the old filter running in the new tank WITH a new filter for the bigger tank as well. I never ran a quarantine tank, but recently bought some neons and had it wipe out half my tank population with some disease they had. Everyday was a new victim or two. If you left the old tank up and running with a fish or two, or just had the old filter always running in the new tank so you could quickly setup the old tank and have the bacteria in the old filter to move over, then you have a quick and easy quarantine tank to put new guys in for a few weeks to make sure they're not carrying some plague.

As for snails, are you talking about the little ones? Or some nicer types like mystery snails? If it is just the little ones, buying a few new plants will probably bring some hitchikers.. if not, when you buy a plant or fish, just ask the petstore guy if he'll throw in a few snails... he or she will look at you like you're insane, but are usually happy to do it. They spend all day removing the snails from tanks.

As for guppy-friendly plants.. I'd suggest wisteria, najas (guppy grass), and maybe hygrophilia polyspermia (dwarf hygro). Those will fill in pretty quick and be very fun for guppies to swim around in, I would think. There are probably dozens more that would look good, but those are ones I have, and think would suit guppies.

No idea about the medicine and the male guppy's "eager" response. We had a betta in the main tank before and never could add guppies.

Good luck!


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I'm hoping it works too, but I'm already seeing good signs. They've obviously perked up (LOL) and the one who had it worst (wasn't eating anything) ATTACKED the leftover garlic hunks to the point that she almost looks pregnant.

I'm going to use the ten gallon for my triops and to culture live food, and I trust the breeder I'll be getting the otos from eventually. But thanks for the tip- I'll probably set up a five gallon quarantine since I'll have the room.

The snails are the little ones, but I love them. I know I can replace them but I like them as much as my guppies. Just like some places will say "what's the problem it's only guppies" when mine die. =[

Thank you so much for the plant tips!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I understand, I like snails too


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I followed the instructions on the package of the anti parasitic, and no one has dies yet, but one of my fish looks like she's developed velvet- and she was perfectly healthy before the treatment (or at least wasn't showing signs of whatever parasite it is.) He back fin isn't all fanned out and pretty, and one side has a white coating that looks velvety, hence why I'm assuming that's what it is. Should I change/add a treatment? I'd rather not lose any fish, especially females- my tank is unbalanced enough as it is.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

I'm charging my camera so hopefully I'll have something better soon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You really don't want to go mixing different meds together. I would wait till you are done with the parasite treatment then go from there.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

susankat said:


> You really don't want to go mixing different meds together. I would wait till you are done with the parasite treatment then go from there.


That's the thing, the instructions were really unclear. Drop one tab for every ten gallons in, can use up to two in 48 hours if you do a 25% water change. That was it. So how do I know when the medication is gone? I obviously can't do my regular 10% water changes each day, it could get rid of the meds too fast and just leave stronger parasites.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

After about 4 days you can do a regular water change I think, Using 2 doses and feeding the garlic should be pretty quick in getting rid of the parasites. Lots of clean water should help with the fuzziness on the fish, if it doesn't help in a couple of days I would put the fish in a tank by itself and treat it there. Not in your regular tank.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

susankat said:


> After about 4 days you can do a regular water change I think, Using 2 doses and feeding the garlic should be pretty quick in getting rid of the parasites. Lots of clean water should help with the fuzziness on the fish, if it doesn't help in a couple of days I would put the fish in a tank by itself and treat it there. Not in your regular tank.


I don't have a hospital tank.... I've heard salt baths will help? How would I do that?

p.s. I'm wondering if it's ick/ich (is there a difference?) since I had a fish die with white spots a few months ago.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ich doesn't look fuzzy. Just looks like grains of salt. Do you have salt in the tank? If so I wouldn't do the salt bath yet. When you use salt in a tank, it lots of times will inhibit the use of salt as a med. as the diseases will develop a resistance to it.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

susankat said:


> Ich doesn't look fuzzy. Just looks like grains of salt. Do you have salt in the tank? If so I wouldn't do the salt bath yet. When you use salt in a tank, it lots of times will inhibit the use of salt as a med. as the diseases will develop a resistance to it.


Yeah, that's what it looked like on the one that died, but this looks totally different. 

I have salt in the tank, but I added it with the parasite tabs since I was told adding salt would make them more effective. So it's only been in there a day or two.


----------



## ChristineS (May 15, 2010)

The tab has been in the water for four days. But the fish are still having the same feces, just every once in a while a thick healthy one on only one fish. How should I continue? (The white film went down a little but is still there.)


----------

